# Does anyone use the Disana diaper system (not just the covers)?



## thefreckledmama

I'm really curious about the Disana tie on diapers. Honestly, it's kind of what I wanted all along-all natural, no snappis, no pins, nothing synthetic. I know the covers are fairly popular, but I was wondering if anyone has any experience with the actual diapers themselves?


----------



## junipervt

we have 3 of the tie nappis & never really use them much. when we did use them they worked great. I would put a preme pf in for extra absorbancy. if I used them for DD now I'd probably use an infant pf. they are really cute, but I think the learning curve is a bit high to get them just right.

that said if you decide to just go w/ them they they will become normal to you & not any harder than any other diaper once you get in a diapering groove


----------



## cristeen

They def have a steeper learning curve. And if your babe is a wiggler, it's even harder. I've only used ours a few times.


----------



## alfabetsoup

In a word, fiddly. Too fiddly to be worth it because they don't absorb much. Prefolds might suit you though.


----------



## KaraJMay

I use them on my newborn because I only wanted organic cotton/wool on my baby too. It was a bit annoying the first couple days but by the 2nd week both my husband and I could change her diaper without sitting up in bed lol. I love them, they're just what I wanted just to warn you they are really bulky so newborn size pants wont fit over them.


----------



## Thyme Mama

i really like the tie nappies for the most part, and want to love them but they do have 1 pretty negative factor. the downside is untying a pee-soaked bow. seriously, have you ever tried to untie a wet knot? not easy! add pee to that and it can be kinda icky. if it's really soaked (like overnight) the wet tie can fling pee. in your face. yuck. other than that, they're great.


----------



## Mom2M

I have 3 and really wanted to use them but I rarely do for the reasons other pp's mentioned. They are very difficult if DD is squirming, they really don't absorb much and the wet tie is kind of gross.But, they are really cute and I love how they are so adjustable with no snaps or velcro.


----------



## KaraJMay

To PPs who mentioned wet ties how old are your babies and do you use a liner? I have a newborn so she doesn't pee that much but she hardly ever soaks through the liner and during the day we don't even use the wool cover unless we're going out. I can't imagine her soak through the liner diaper and ties!


----------



## Terrilein

I use the disana tie-ons and love them. I don't have trouble with undoing a wet bow either. What I don't like is tangled up ties in the laundry! Really folks, these are great diapers if you really give them a try. Eventually you'll be so quick, no squirming baby can stop you.

ETA: I'm using terry cloth liners at the moment and they absorb soft EBM stools really well.


----------



## KaraJMay

Oh that's true they do tend to get all tangled up. But I found (with my washer & dryer anyway) that if you untangle them before you put them in the dryer it's a lot less work.


----------



## mommabeehilly

Can anyone explain to me how to use them? I have some and am a bit lost. The diagram shows the sides as coming up and wrapping in front of baby and I cannot fathom how that is feasible with my diaper. It does not seem there is enough on the sides to do that. It is VERY long however...what do I do with all of the front to back extra fabric?

TIA!


----------



## other1

My baby LOVES these and though I don't use them for every diaper change, I do use them when he needs to feel extra cozy or to give him a break from pre-folds and yes....... the "green" (disposables) that I have come to use more often now that he is 6 months old. You need to fold down the back until you get the right fit and just pull the sides tight around the baby before pulling the front flap up. It is a good idea if your little one is older to use an insert which you will pull up first, then cover it with the sides, and finally do the wrap-around. This is quite finicky and though I am almost an expert at these, they rarely look exactly like the product image (Engel makes them too and have a couple from both brands). As you use them more the back stretches out to allow for longer sides. The main point is to get them secured around the legs and comfortably ties under little bellies to allow them to stay up without constricting if they are sitting up. Hope this helps!


----------



## greenmama66

I used them on my 4th and found they weren't absorbant enough for us- shame since I invested so much money on the whole thing.


----------



## NessieO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terrilein*
> 
> I use the disana tie-ons and love them. I don't have trouble with undoing a wet bow either. What I don't like is tangled up ties in the laundry! Really folks, these are great diapers if you really give them a try. Eventually you'll be so quick, no squirming baby can stop you.
> 
> ETA: I'm using terry cloth liners at the moment and they absorb soft EBM stools really well.


I take the two string together and put a knot in them. It looks something like this here, but tighter. That seemed to have solved the problem for me. Just don't make the knot too tight


----------



## NessieO

I've never had wet ties. I think it really depends on what insert you put in the diaper. I use bamboo fleece most of the time... a few layers of it.


----------



## NessieO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greenmama66*
> 
> I used them on my 4th and found they weren't absorbant enough for us- shame since I invested so much money on the whole thing.


Those diapers require an insert (see pictures here). Have you been using one?


----------



## greenmama66

Yes I used the insert- I bought them from a net store no longer in business called KidNature- my 4th is 11 years old so it was that long ago. I had the silk liners too that you place over the insert. I just didn't care for thr system, I've always had heavy heavy wetters and my daughter did better with organic prefolds.


----------



## Terrilein

With my dd I used to use a hangman's knot







to make sure they didn't get all tangled, but that was so much work getting them all undone when I pulled them out of the laundry. Those were severely waterlogged knots. Not sure how that knot of your keeps the strings from getting tangled with the strings of the other diapers, though. Maybe I just need to give it a try.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NessieO*
> 
> I take the two string together and put a knot in them. It looks something like this here, but tighter. That seemed to have solved the problem for me. Just don't make the knot too tight


And my ds seems to be soaking these diapers a lot. I'm using an older popolini set as well as the disana - I use the liners from the popolini set in my disana dipes btw. At the moment, I'm using the popolinis a lot, but they just don't fit as well. I'm needing to find better liners. I found hemp liners on ebay, but they just don't seem that absorbent - I try doubling them with the terrycloth liners occasionally at night. Are bamboo liners really good??? Has anyone compared terry cloth with bamboo? Got a product rec???


----------



## NessieO

I tie the knot approximately in the middle of the strings and I usually don't wash more than 3 of those at a time since I have a lot of other diapers (mostly fitteds made by me). I assume you use the same type of machine (i.e. a front-loading one) as I do since I see that you live in Germany.

Bamboo is more absorbent than cotton, but it also depends on the type of bamboo fabric. I would recommend trying bamboo fleece that weighs at least 16 ounces per yard. Keep in mind that bamboo takes A LOT of washes before it becomes fully absorbent.

I wonder if those hemp liners you mentioned were washed the minimum number of times to make them more absorbent. Also, it is possible the fabric/liner just wasn't thick enough.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terrilein*
> 
> With my dd I used to use a hangman's knot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to make sure they didn't get all tangled, but that was so much work getting them all undone when I pulled them out of the laundry. Those were severely waterlogged knots. Not sure how that knot of your keeps the strings from getting tangled with the strings of the other diapers, though. Maybe I just need to give it a try.
> 
> And my ds seems to be soaking these diapers a lot. I'm using an older popolini set as well as the disana - I use the liners from the popolini set in my disana dipes btw. At the moment, I'm using the popolinis a lot, but they just don't fit as well. I'm needing to find better liners. I found hemp liners on ebay, but they just don't seem that absorbent - I try doubling them with the terrycloth liners occasionally at night. Are bamboo liners really good??? Has anyone compared terry cloth with bamboo? Got a product rec???


----------



## Terrilein

The liners came with a notice saying that they needed to be washed at least four times to gain full absorbency. So they've been washed enough, but part of the problem is that they are tiny! I'm thinking maybe they were meant or a pocket system. Guess I'll go google bamboo fleece then. And thank you for your input!


----------



## Petite Bottoms

I didn't love the ties and the diaper wasn't very absorbent. I think that pfs or flats would be the way to go for you, just fold and place in a cover.


----------



## Kaytoo

*Disana Tie-on Nappies*

Hi everyone, I've been using the Disana tie-on / string nappies from birth to 16months so far with great success, even with a heavy wetter. They key is to boost/stuff/line them with the Disana Muslin Squares. You fold them up into a rectangular pad and use them inside the nappy. Very absorbent, and because they wash flat, they are very fast drying. I have also added folded up terry face washers for extra boostage, and at night I fold up a Disana organic cotton Receiving Blanket into a rectangular wedge which lasts all night.

I've also included Zorb II boosters folded in half (you can get these from Etsy) for additional boostage without much bulk.

If they are boosted correctly, you shouldn't get strings that are so wet they fling urine everywhere - this is silly. (They really mustn't have been boosted for that to happen. You can't use these nappies without decent boostage)

I use a flushable nappy liner as well, to make cleaning up poop easy.

To stop the strings tangling in the wash, do this; In the nappy bucket collect the strings outside the bucket. At wash time, plait them together and fasten with an elastic. They wash and dry well this way, and they just come apart easily when dry. If you can't plait, put several elastics onto them to hold them together, or use a kitchen clip. I've done all of these with success.

This really is a great system - my baby is a wriggler but you get so used to the system that it's not a problem. Our day care ladies have also adapted to the system with no problems.

My baby reacts to disposables, and to the polyester in normal MCNs so this is a great option if your baby has sensitive skin.


----------

